# Few more Pyrrha piccies



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

On the first night, a bit of exploration!










Meeting her big brother, Schrodinger 










Conquered the top of the cat tree and booted Pandora off too! 










Tree climbing is tiring work :Yawn:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful photo's and such a gorgeous kittie x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Soooo cute :001_tt1::001_tt1: Looks as if she has made herself at home with paws firmly under the table


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Simply adorable


----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## DiscoRia (Jul 29, 2011)

Hehe, how adorable!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ahhhh, i want her,
michelle x


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely replies 
I'm totally in love with this little one already, I think my current favourite thing about her is when she eats her mince at meal time and comes out of it looking like Gandalf with a soggy bloody beard.. Looking a bit like this:










Other than that, I cannot get over how mental her fur is! And her curly sheep like fur on her back legs lol


----------



## CatLoverLisa (Aug 4, 2011)

Soooo cute! Great pics too, especially the one of the two meeting. Lovely


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL Schrodingers cat.

Love the pictures


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Great photo's and Pyrrha is :001_tt1:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh my! She's so fluffy & ginger  :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_:001_tt1::001_tt1:,im in love, how pretty is she, ...me want _


----------

